# Posters I have made. Some cute, some not even up to ugly.



## Gary O'

I’ve posted a few of my posters here from time to time, from another life

Thought I should jus’ go ahead and create a thread for them.

Some are rather cute, others maybe even poignant, some serious, while a good lot should never have been made
But
Here they are

One a day (probably)

Oh, and if you are quizzical about seeing some orange writing on the bottom left of suma these, they’re property rights things of a now defunct site, where all we did was make demotivational posters. I miss the hell outa that place.
In the '90 several motivational posters sprung up here and there, in offices mostly
Like this one







Well, that site did the counterpart
It was rigorously competitive, and richly rewarding
And the mostly 20-30 somethings put up with this grizzled geezer
Anyway
It’s a hope y’all can find the humor  

Here's one now


----------



## Ronni

These days, even the parents of that kid are likely to get offended, putting some kind of slant on your words that you never even thought about!


----------



## Keesha

Oh boy. This should be fun. :smug1:


----------



## Gary O'

Keesha said:


> Oh boy. This should be fun. :smug1:



it's a hope

here's a couple more


----------



## Keesha

Your silliness creates a comfortable place to be :love_heart:


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> I’ve posted a few of my posters here from time to time, from another life
> 
> Thought I should jus’ go ahead and create a thread for them.
> 
> Some are rather cute, others maybe even poignant, some serious, while a good lot should never have been made
> But
> Here they are
> 
> One a day (probably)
> 
> Oh, and if you are quizzical about seeing some orange writing on the bottom left of suma these, they’re property rights things of a now defunct site, where all we did was make demotivational posters (I miss the hell outa that place)
> It was rigorously competitive, and richly rewarding
> And the mostly 20-30 somethings put up with this grizzled geezer
> Anyway
> It’s a hope y’all can find the humor
> 
> Here's one now



This is funny! I don't think I "got" the others, sorry.


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> This is funny! I don't think I "got" the others, sorry.



it's prolly good you didn't


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Sassycakes

Gary O' said:


>




:lol1::lol1::lol1:


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Keesha

Gary O' said:


>


:lol:


----------



## Gary O'

just ran across a couple oldies I put together


----------



## Seeker

Gary O' said:


>




I don't quite know why I am just now seeing this..I miss so much.

I really like your posters..keep em' comin'.

I understand this one.........don't even try to go there.


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'

couple of my personal favs (members of that defunct site gave them high ratings)


----------



## RadishRose

LOL, Gary, these are good!


----------



## Butterfly

I LOVE!!! the one about the turkey!  Bet it got you banned from Safeway, too.


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## mike4lorie

Great job @Gary O'  ... thank you for sharing...


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## jujube

You da man, Gary......you da man.


----------



## Gary O'

Oh let's do two at a time













....or three


----------



## Gary O'

a few more


----------



## hollydolly

Only just seen these for the first time... some really clever ones there...


----------



## hypochondriac

Gary O' said:


> View attachment 72185


best one of the lot imo


----------



## hypochondriac

Gary O' said:


> a few more
> 
> View attachment 72559
> 
> View attachment 72561
> 
> View attachment 72560


as a professional cleaner i can really enjoy this joke


----------



## Gary O'

moving along






......aaaaaand an edgy one...sorry....compulsion


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## StarSong

Just stumbled over this thread, Gary.  How I missed it for nearly two months is a mystery, but it did make for a lot of giggles this morning!  
Thanks for keeping us amused.


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> Thanks for keeping us amused


it's a hope


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> View attachment 72809


Took me a few seconds.


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> Took me a few seconds


I like it when that happens


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'

hooookaaay...moving along....


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> I like it when that happens


I visited his grave.


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## hypochondriac

Gary O' said:


> View attachment 72676
> 
> View attachment 72677
> 
> View attachment 72678


im gonna use this joke one day. thanks gary


----------



## hypochondriac

sorry. i mean the last poster of the three.


----------



## Gary O'

hypochondriac said:


> i mean the last poster of the three.


I figgered that


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Butterfly

Gary, your twisted sense of humor is always funny as hell!


----------



## Gary O'

Butterfly said:


> Gary, your twisted sense of humor is always funny as hell!


Wy, whatever do you mean, Flutterby?

Some consider it childish


so do I

I hope to hell I never grow up

so far...so good




Let's do another


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## StarSong

Gary O' said:


> View attachment 73252



Good thing I'd already swallowed my mouthful of coffee when I read this one.  Very funny, Gary.  As always.


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## StarSong

Some might think this would be the moment of seriously regretting not having spent more time on the treadmill.  I say the bigger regret would be opting against being more of a couch potato - or at least not choosing couch potatoing over hunting on that particular day.


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## AZ Jim

Good ole Gary...Always the good guy and sharing fun with the rest of us.  You're one of my reasons for being here daily...


----------



## Gary O'

AZ Jim said:


> Good ole Gary...Always the good guy and sharing fun with the rest of us. You're one of my reasons for being here daily...


Oh, I'm not always the good guy

but


Gotta keep tryin'......right?

Luv ya, Ol' man


----------



## RadishRose

I felt sorry for the middle child...just the look on his face!


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> I felt sorry for the middle child...just the look on his face!


Yeah, I was happy with that pic find



The words came rather easy


----------



## Gary O'

Whilst I'm here....

an edgy one


----------



## StarSong

Gary O' said:


> Whilst I'm here....
> 
> an edgy one
> 
> View attachment 73375



I suppose it's a matter of perspective, as are most labels.


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> I suppose it's a matter of perspective, as are most labels.


Star lady...please don't take any of these to heart
Some are a bit poignant, true, but most are just targeted at humor...at most any price

Believe me, I'm holding back some pretty dastardly stuff, as there was a no holds barred section of the poster forum I belonged to.
For the mature only....of which makes zero sense if you think about it 

That section of the site was called Motifake After Dark...or.....MAD
Only us incorrigibles went there
Guy's wives got pissed at some of it

Soooo, I, of course, made a poster on it


----------



## StarSong

Gary O' said:


> Star lady...please don't take any of these to heart
> Some are a bit poignant, true, but most are just targeted at humor...at most any price
> 
> Believe me, I'm holding back some pretty dastardly stuff, as there was a no holds barred section of the poster forum I belonged to.
> For the mature only....of which makes zero sense if you think about it
> 
> That section of the site was called Motifake After Dark...or.....MAD
> Only us incorrigibles went there
> Guy's wives got pissed at some of it
> 
> Soooo, I, of course, made a poster on it
> 
> View attachment 73399


No offense taken, Gary.  I get who you are and quite enjoy your humor.


----------



## RadishRose

I love your humor too, @Gary O'  but 2 can play at this game.



But you're better at it.


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> I love your humor too, @Gary O' but 2 can play at this game.


Only two?

Good'n....really good


----------



## Sassycakes

These have me laughing out loud. My husband is looking at me like I'm crazy. Heck he might finally be right !LOL


----------



## Sassycakes

Gary I'll bet you could make a funny one out of this one


----------



## Gary O'

Sassycakes said:


> Gary I'll bet you could make a funny one out of this one


I'll give it a go tonight

Thanks for the challenge
Please, anyone else have a go at it too

I do miss the *'this needs a caption' *threads that used to appear from time to time


----------



## Gary O'

Sassycakes said:


> Gary I'll bet you could make a funny one out of this one


gave it a shot

There's other thoughts/directions I considered, but settled on this'n


----------



## mike4lorie

Thanks for cheering me up Mate... Great Job...


----------



## Gary O'

mike4lorie said:


> Thanks for cheering me up Mate...


it's always my hope, Mike

Thank...YOU


----------



## mike4lorie

No Bud... Thank you!


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## StarSong

Gary O' said:


> View attachment 73471


Ouch!!!!


----------



## Sassycakes

Gary O' said:


> gave it a shot
> 
> There's other thoughts/directions I considered, but settled on this'n
> 
> View attachment 73455



You never disappoint me Gary O ! Another Great one !


----------



## Gary O'

Sassycakes said:


> You never disappoint me Gary O !


Yer too kind, Cakes


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Butterfly

Gary O' said:


> View attachment 73613



HA!  Kinda untidy, though.


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> View attachment 73613


Mr. Macabre here_.    _


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> Mr. Macabre here


I go there from time to time

I mean, if you can laugh at death....


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> I go there from time to time
> 
> I mean, if you can laugh at death....


..... you've nothing to fear.


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'

OK, moving along....off the morbid slant

gonna have a go at some paraprosdokian stuff


----------



## Gary O'

Some pics are just so easy to put words to


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## mike4lorie

Gary O' said:


> View attachment 74141



Yup, and drives me NUTS everytime it happens.. Then we all have to break so he can get back in before getting smucked...


----------



## Gary O'

I just came across an old (rather crude) poster I'd made early on in my membership at Motifake
The kids got a kick out of it...and the moral


----------



## mike4lorie

So very very true @Gary O'


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## RadishRose

The tree was brilliant!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Thanks, Gary.

Great quote!

_"If you want to see what children can do, you must stop giving them things."_ - Norman Douglas


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## mike4lorie

We've all had bosses like that...


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## mike4lorie

Too Funny Buddy...


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## mike4lorie

Yuppers, so true...


----------



## RadishRose

These are so funny!


----------



## hossthehermit




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'

the keys thread reminded me of a poster


----------



## StarSong

@Gary O'
I admit to having to look up resipiscence, both for its meaning and pronunciation.


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> admit to having to look up resipisicence, both for its meaning and pronunciation


I did too


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## mike4lorie

StarSong said:


> @Gary O'
> I admit to having to look up resipiscence, both for its meaning and pronunciation.



As I did too...


----------



## Gary O'

Y'know, you guys have been so very kind throughout this thread
Love the comments

Soooo, I jus' came across an old poster that seems quite fitting about now

The bear's pose sez it all


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'

This is more poignant than funny


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Ruthanne

Gary O' said:


> View attachment 73970


That's me!


----------



## Gary O'

Not all that funny

maybe poignant...maybe


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'

Not all my beliefs, but love Bukowski's prose and the truths he found


----------



## Butterfly

Gary O' said:


> View attachment 76125



LOVE your sick humor!  This one made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Gary O'

Butterfly said:


> This one made me laugh out loud


Me too (I giggled when I created it)


----------



## StarSong

I quite like the Bukowski quotation, particularly the first half.


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'

This next one can be a puzzlingly fun filled adventure

...if yer tired beyond a coma or plastered out of yer mind


----------



## Butterfly

Gary O' said:


> This next one can be a puzzlingly fun filled adventure
> 
> ...if yer tired beyond a coma or plastered out of yer mind


Gary, just  how the  hell does that work?? I've tried it and is does work; it makes no sense, but it works?!??

PS:  I'm not plastered.


----------



## Gary O'

Butterfly said:


> Gary, just how the hell does that work??


'Tunnel vision' is my little clue
The illusion is in yer visual perception 
That's the only new clue I can give you until others reply
If nobody else replies tomorrow, I'll give another clue
(you'll hate yerself when you figger it out)


----------



## hossthehermit

NONE of the cards in the first pic are in the last one ...........


----------



## Gary O'

hossthehermit said:


> NONE of the cards in the first pic are in the last one ...........


Bingo

There it is, Butterfly


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Butterfly

Gary O' said:


> Bingo
> 
> There it is, Butterfly




Wow!  Who'd a thunk that was it!  Very good.


----------



## Butterfly

Gary O' said:


> View attachment 76420



Hope you keep your slippers close to the bed, Gary.


----------



## Gary O'

Butterfly said:


> Hope you keep your slippers close to the bed, Gary.


HAH!

You bet
Another reason I cut down my old sneakers into 'slippers'




....and, I'm more Scotch than Irish (when it comes to spending money)


----------



## Gary O'

Butterfly said:


> Wow! Who'd a thunk that was it! Very good.


I was aggravatingly amused when it was pointed out to me, too


----------



## hearlady

I just read through them all Gary. It was fun!


----------



## Gary O'

hearlady said:


> I just read through them all Gary. It was fun!


It's always a hope a few can tickle a fancy

Haven't seen all that much of you on here for a bit

Good to see you back


----------



## StarSong

Gary O' said:


> View attachment 76420


That'll work if your intruders are barefoot.  Or easily distracted.


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> That'll work if your intruders are barefoot. Or easily distracted.


Hoping for easily distracted


----------



## StarSong

Gary O' said:


> Hoping for easily distracted


Maybe you'll awaken to a surprise.


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> Maybe you'll awaken to a surprise


Actually, I have more guns than legos
Shot my favorite chair when living at the cabin
Pesky semi auto had a round in the chamber
Never heard the end of that one
Changed over to revolvers
With them, what you see is what you have


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> HAH!
> 
> You bet
> Another reason I cut down my old sneakers into 'slippers'
> View attachment 76435
> 
> 
> 
> ....and, I'm more Scotch than Irish (when it comes to spending money)


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## StarSong

Gary O' said:


> View attachment 76508



Gotcha. Before hooking up with my sweetie I had no idea that the universe would explode if we went to bed without checking our couple of banks of light switches and aligning them so all the switches are either up or down.


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'

View attachment 76743


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Butterfly

Gary O' said:


> View attachment 76743



 I can't open this one, Gary.


----------



## Gary O'

Butterfly said:


> I can't open this one, Gary.


Funny, I can't either
...and can't remember which one it was

Thinking about it, it may be one that came out a tad unclear in readability, and I didn't properly delete it...maybe
Or, it got axed...maybe


----------



## mike4lorie

Gary O' said:


> View attachment 76744



Did you know Tequila is a nice sipping drink too...


----------



## Keesha

Did you know that’s a lime not a  lemon


----------



## StarSong

Keesha said:


> Did you know that’s a lime not a  lemon



I believe he was hoping we wouldn't notice.


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> I believe he was hoping we wouldn't notice


Hey, I screwed up when I created it 20 years ago and thought I'd keep it as is
Hilarious comments from the members of that now defunct site 

Glad you guys noticed


----------



## Gary O'

mike4lorie said:


> Did you know Tequila is a nice sipping drink too...


It was in Mexico
Prolly still is


----------



## StarSong

mike4lorie said:


> Did you know Tequila is a nice sipping drink too...


I only drink tequila in a mixed drink, and even then I respectfully mind my p's and q's.  

Superbowl 1981.
A group of us standing in a circle passing the bottle round and round as Oakland defeated the Eagles.  

The next day, tequila said to me, "Ain't gonna be no rematch."
I grunted back, "Don't want one."

Unlike Rocky and Apollo, I've been true to my word.


----------



## Keesha

Gary O' said:


> Hey, I screwed up when I created it 20 years ago and thought I'd keep it as is
> Hilarious comments from the members of that now defunct site
> 
> Glad you guys noticed


Hey! I confessed to being a nit picker already. lol


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> A group of us standing in a circle passing the bottle round and round


Yeah, that hardly works with most any hard stuff
Mike did say 'nice _*sipping*_ drink'


----------



## Gary O'

Keesha said:


> Hey! I confessed to being a nit picker already


Well that nit was ripe for the pickin'


----------



## Gary O'

Hoookaaay, lets move on from drink to smoke, shall we?


----------



## StarSong

Gary O' said:


> Yeah, that hardly works with most any hard stuff
> Mike did say 'nice _*sipping*_ drink'


Speaking of nit picking...


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> Speaking of nit picking...


Hey...it was a nit

sooooo.....I picked it


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Ruthanne

Gary O' said:


> View attachment 76508


Hey I didn't either!


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Ken N Tx

@Gary O'


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## StarSong

Gary O' said:


> View attachment 76928


Apparently I missed a news story because I don't get this one.


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> Apparently I missed a news story because I don't get this one.


Well, it's a tad edgy. Our UK friends may be a bit more delicate in explaining this one.
If not, it's OK, another s/be just around the corner


----------



## C'est Moi

StarSong said:


> Apparently I missed a news story because I don't get this one.


Lots of muslims in the UK, including the mayor of London.


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## C'est Moi

Haha.   That reminded me of this oldie...


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Butterfly

Gary O' said:


> View attachment 77338



I must be having a particularly dense spell, but I don't think I "get" this one.


----------



## Gary O'

Butterfly said:


> I must be having a particularly dense spell, but I don't think I "get" this one.


Consider the childhood saga of Goldilocks


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## StarSong

Hahahahahaha!  You are soooo my kinda guy, @Gary O'!


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## StarSong

Gary O' said:


> View attachment 78304


HAHAHAHAHA!  This is hilarious, Gary!


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## jerry old

First # 183, I do not think that is a cat, merely a weave into the material-4 pops before I found cat.  No legal action planned.
Now:
That's it, go to jail, no appeals, bread and water...
Charges: liable for,

# 193, making fun of defenseless animals: that is not an electrical outlet, that is a hog poking his nose through a hole in the barn

# 194 that is Morgan Freeman appearing before the parole board (Shawshank Redemption) you will pay residuals


----------



## Keesha

Gary O' said:


> View attachment 77752


HAHAHAHA.


----------



## Gary O'

A smug look can oftentimes promote a certain yen


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## StarSong

Gary O' said:


> View attachment 82305


Or having to get wet, towel off, and put on fresh clothing.  Such a bother.


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Aunt Bea

'Tis the season.


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## mike4lorie

Aunt Bea said:


> 'Tis the season.



Saw a lot of these kinda guys today... Carrying the purse and following, and doing a lot of nodding the head...


----------



## Gary O'




----------

